

Elon Musk: The World’s Raddest Man - jeremynixon
http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/05/elon-musk-the-worlds-raddest-man.html

======
Rooster61
There is an inaccuracy in this article. Musk did not launch Tesla. He was an
early investor in the company, and actually took a little while to become CEO.

[http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-the-origin-
story-2014-1...](http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-the-origin-
story-2014-10)

~~~
OrwellianChild
Interesting article!

From the Wait But Why article:

    
    
      Then, in 2004, as that “project” was just getting
      going, Musk decided to multi-task by launching the
      second-most unthinkable and ill-advised venture of all
      time: an electric car company called Tesla.
    

I think this refers to the initial funding of Tesla, led by Musk as an
investor and chairman of the board...

A timeline from the text of your Biz Insider article:

    
    
      July 1, 2003 - Tesla Motors incorporates.
      April 23, 2004 - Musk leads funding round, becomes Chairman
      November 2004 - First development mule
      February 2005 - Series B funding
      July 19, 2006 - Roadster launch party
      .
      .
      March 18, 2008 - Production begins
      October 15, 2008 - Musk takes over as CEO

------
OrwellianChild
I'm actually quite looking forward to the bio that Urban mentions:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0062301233/](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0062301233/)

